# WTB: Citizen NY0040 Black Dial Diver - Pic Attached



## royalwitcheese (Oct 14, 2010)

It's this one:










Bracelet would be a bonus but not essential - could be head only. Max budget is £80 as just bought the full lume version for that.

Cheers.


----------

